# Libertyville IL State Championship



## roadrunr (Oct 13, 2009)

October 16 & 17th. Chili cookoff, and sanctioned KCBS Illinois state champoinship bbq cookoff. 

http://www.lambsfarm.org/events/


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about it. Any info when turn in times are? I can make it in the afternoon and don't want to get there to late.


----------



## roadrunr (Oct 15, 2009)

This is what theygave us, but says it subject to change.


CHICKEN NOON
PORK RIBS 12:30 pm
PORK 1:00 pm
BEEF BRISKET 1:30 pm


----------



## rickw (Oct 15, 2009)

I couldn't have gotten up there till 2pm. Oh well I just smoke something up here at home.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just for your (or anybodies )info.... KCBS turn in times are always the same, unless there is a special circumstance, which would be published in any info about the comp.

Noon - CHIX
12:30 - RIbs
1:00 -  pork
1:30- brisket


----------

